# Ryobi 30cc weedeater engine non adjustable carb



## landuse (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a Ryobi 30cc weedeater engine which seems to have a carb that I cannot adjust. Is there some way that I can adjust it, or is it factory set? Will I need to get another carb for it if I want to adjust it?


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

the ajusment screw is in the center of the brass piece in the black part this only ajusts the low speed there is no ajustment for high speed mixture


----------



## landuse (Feb 21, 2012)

billsmowers said:


> the ajusment screw is in the center of the brass piece in the black part this only ajusts the low speed there is no ajustment for high speed mixture


Thanks billsmowers. I am trying to get a little more power out of this engine. Would adjusting the low speed help me at all. Sorry for all the questions, I am new to small engines.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

How is the engine for reving do's it rev up without hesitation? If it revs ok then leave it as you can cause more problems. These engines are not that powerful as they are half crank cheaply bult engines not like stihl, husky, echo etc which are full crank better bult engines .the type of carb you have on there are dificult at times to get to run corectly

bill


----------



## landuse (Feb 21, 2012)

My engine revs up fine, and runs fine too. I was just hoping that I could get a little more out of it. Thanks for the help though


----------

